# Probleme mit Tomcat



## delphiking1980 (10. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mein Rechner neuinstalliert und nun möchte der Tomcat 5.5.27 nicht mehr starten,
Mein BS ist Windows Vista.
Verwende Java 1.6

Es sieht nach einem Zugriffsfehler aus nur der Benutzer hat alle Rechte auf das Verzeichnis.


```
09.11.2010 21:23:17 org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener lifecycleEvent
INFO: The Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in production environments was not found on the java.library.path: C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin;.;C:\Windows\Sun\Java\bin;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:/Program Files/Java/jre6/bin/client;C:/Program Files/Java/jre6/bin;C:/Program Files/Java/jre6/lib/i386;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\PROGRA~1\Borland\Delphi6\Bin;C:\PROGRA~1\Borland\Delphi6\Projects\Bpl;C:\Program Files\Palm\SDK\bin;;C:\Program Files\Smart Projects\IsoBuster;C:\Program Files\TortoiseSVN\bin;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_16\bin;C:\Ant\bin
09.11.2010 21:23:17 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol init
INFO: Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
09.11.2010 21:23:17 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
INFO: Initialization processed in 1117 ms
09.11.2010 21:23:18 org.apache.naming.NamingContext lookup
WARNUNG: Unexpected exception resolving reference
java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 5.5\conf\tomcat-users.xml.new (Zugriff verweigert)
	at java.io.FileOutputStream.open(Native Method)
	at java.io.FileOutputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.FileOutputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.users.MemoryUserDatabase.save(MemoryUserDatabase.java:521)
	at org.apache.catalina.users.MemoryUserDatabaseFactory.getObjectInstance(MemoryUserDatabaseFactory.java:104)
	at org.apache.naming.factory.ResourceFactory.getObjectInstance(ResourceFactory.java:140)
	at javax.naming.spi.NamingManager.getObjectInstance(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.naming.NamingContext.lookup(NamingContext.java:793)
	at org.apache.naming.NamingContext.lookup(NamingContext.java:140)
	at org.apache.naming.NamingContextBindingsEnumeration.nextElementInternal(NamingContextBindingsEnumeration.java:113)
	at org.apache.naming.NamingContextBindingsEnumeration.next(NamingContextBindingsEnumeration.java:71)
	at org.apache.catalina.mbeans.GlobalResourcesLifecycleListener.createMBeans(GlobalResourcesLifecycleListener.java:137)
	at org.apache.catalina.mbeans.GlobalResourcesLifecycleListener.createMBeans(GlobalResourcesLifecycleListener.java:109)
	at org.apache.catalina.mbeans.GlobalResourcesLifecycleListener.lifecycleEvent(GlobalResourcesLifecycleListener.java:81)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:120)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:693)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:552)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:295)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:433)
09.11.2010 21:23:18 org.apache.catalina.mbeans.GlobalResourcesLifecycleListener createMBeans
SCHWERWIEGEND: Exception processing Global JNDI Resources
javax.naming.NamingException: C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 5.5\conf\tomcat-users.xml.new (Zugriff verweigert)
	at org.apache.naming.NamingContext.lookup(NamingContext.java:805)
	at org.apache.naming.NamingContext.lookup(NamingContext.java:140)
	at org.apache.naming.NamingContextBindingsEnumeration.nextElementInternal(NamingContextBindingsEnumeration.java:113)
	at org.apache.naming.NamingContextBindingsEnumeration.next(NamingContextBindingsEnumeration.java:71)
	at org.apache.catalina.mbeans.GlobalResourcesLifecycleListener.createMBeans(GlobalResourcesLifecycleListener.java:137)
	at org.apache.catalina.mbeans.GlobalResourcesLifecycleListener.createMBeans(GlobalResourcesLifecycleListener.java:109)
	at org.apache.catalina.mbeans.GlobalResourcesLifecycleListener.lifecycleEvent(GlobalResourcesLifecycleListener.java:81)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:120)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:693)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:552)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:295)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:433)
09.11.2010 21:23:18 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService start
INFO: Starting service Catalina
09.11.2010 21:23:18 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine start
INFO: Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/5.5.27
09.11.2010 21:23:18 org.apache.naming.NamingContext lookup
WARNUNG: Unexpected exception resolving reference
java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 5.5\conf\tomcat-users.xml.new (Zugriff verweigert)
	at java.io.FileOutputStream.open(Native Method)
	at java.io.FileOutputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.FileOutputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.users.MemoryUserDatabase.save(MemoryUserDatabase.java:521)
	at org.apache.catalina.users.MemoryUserDatabaseFactory.getObjectInstance(MemoryUserDatabaseFactory.java:104)
	at org.apache.naming.factory.ResourceFactory.getObjectInstance(ResourceFactory.java:140)
	at javax.naming.spi.NamingManager.getObjectInstance(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.naming.NamingContext.lookup(NamingContext.java:793)
	at org.apache.naming.NamingContext.lookup(NamingContext.java:153)
	at org.apache.catalina.realm.UserDatabaseRealm.start(UserDatabaseRealm.java:253)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1006)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:443)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:448)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:700)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:552)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:295)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:433)
09.11.2010 21:23:18 org.apache.catalina.realm.UserDatabaseRealm start
SCHWERWIEGEND: Exception looking up UserDatabase under key UserDatabase
javax.naming.NamingException: C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 5.5\conf\tomcat-users.xml.new (Zugriff verweigert)
	at org.apache.naming.NamingContext.lookup(NamingContext.java:805)
	at org.apache.naming.NamingContext.lookup(NamingContext.java:153)
	at org.apache.catalina.realm.UserDatabaseRealm.start(UserDatabaseRealm.java:253)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1006)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:443)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:448)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:700)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:552)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:295)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:433)
09.11.2010 21:23:18 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
SCHWERWIEGEND: Catalina.start: 
LifecycleException:  No UserDatabase component found under key UserDatabase
	at org.apache.catalina.realm.UserDatabaseRealm.start(UserDatabaseRealm.java:261)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1006)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:443)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:448)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:700)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:552)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:295)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:433)
09.11.2010 21:23:18 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
INFO: Server startup in 387 ms
```


Danke für jede Hilfe.


----------



## maki (10. Nov 2010)

[c]C:\Program Files\...[/c] ist unter Windows Vista & 7 eine sehr schlechte Wahl wie man an der Fehlermeldung sieht.

Versuche es mal mit einem Ordner für die du die vollen Rechte besitzt.


----------



## delphiking1980 (10. Nov 2010)

Das nenne ich eine schnelle Antwort....,

ich werde es mal ausprobieren und morgen Antwort geben. Danke


----------



## delphiking1980 (11. Nov 2010)

Genau das war die Lösung !

Danke


----------

